
Initial findings of artificial impact on asteroid Ryugu - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-03-artificial-impact-asteroid-ryugu.html
======
unwind
How did the probe accelerate that 2-kg lump of copper to 7,200 km/h (2 km/s)?

Just asking if someone happens to know, didn't see it mentioned.

~~~
Sharlin
The impactor device was very similar to a HEAT warhead; a high explosive
shaped charge lined with copper. Detonation of the shaped charge turns the
copper lining into what's called an explosively-formed penetrator of EFP [1].
Note that the device was separated from the main probe before use and the
probe itself was below the horizon when the impactor was fired in order to
avoid damage from debris.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explosively_formed_penetrator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explosively_formed_penetrator)

------
narag
9 million years ago is an intriguing dating for it. What would it be its
origin? I guess a collision between two other asteroids. I wonder if it's
possible to trace it back.

------
ornornor
Maybe it’s just me but the title confused me... I thought they found
artificial impacts on Ryugu, impacts that were artificial but not man made.
Spoiler alert: the impact is man made and the article is about analyzing this
impact.

~~~
dang
I would say artificial implies man-made unless they buried the mother of all
ledes.

